# Really unstable internet connection!



## raabish (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello, I am here once again to seek advice from you forum. I have a very irritating problem with my internet connection. Quite often i have no internet connection for like 1-10 sec and then bam i have internet again, then 10 sec later i loose internet again. If i goto Google while this problem occurs then at first it says loading and stays at 0 % ( the loading bar on the bottom right ) and then if i press refresh like 20 times then chances are that one of those times it will load google in 0.2 sec. My net speed varies from 2-10. Max is 11 and it is always 11 when i diractly connect to my router via cable. The key word here is that my net is friggin unstable at times - perhaps this problem occurs like 1/4 of the time i am connected. The windows network connection always stays at *good* 3 bars. I use my laptop upstairs and the router is directly below me on the 1st floor. Sometimes i dont have this problem for weeks and then i have it for like 3 days and then again not for weeks. I have been having this issue for a year now ( i just moved my workplace back on the 2nd floor so i didnt really have to deal with this the whole year fortunately ). I am guessing the problem occurs because the connection between my laptop and router is gone for a while or something like that but it could be a faulty registry or network device problem. I would really appreciate any ideas how I could determine what is the cause of this problem or any tips that could make this problem begone. If you would like any more information to help solve my problem let me know, I am keeping a close eye on this forum.

P.S my network card is Atheros AR5007EG and the drivers are up to date.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i would first update the drivers for the atheros adapter 

whats the make and model of the PC 
What windows version are you running XP, vista, w7

if the disconnection is long enough can we see the following information when its working fine and then when it disconnects 

and xirrus screen shot will help see if its a interference issue

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Direct link to the program is here Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## raabish (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey thanks for the answer. I can access internet with my computer its just that sometimes there is like no internet for a couple of seconds at all. Like when i was downloading the xirrus tool my downloading speed started at 200 then went to 10 then went to 100 - stayed 100 for some time, then went to 10 and stopped downloading, i paused and continued download then it was 200 right away.. My drivers are all up to date and so is my router configuration. I had the internet provider reset all of them today.
I have a MSI laptop gx623 with OS windows 7, 64x.

Here is all the further information you have requested:
** Ipconfig all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Raab
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : lan

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 40-61-86-12-2C-B8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-D3-15-C2-35
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c46d:91c5:a8c:4011%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.65(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 17. aprill 2011. a. 17:15:10
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 18. aprill 2011. a. 20:29:03
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184559059
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-CF-DE-7F-40-61-86-12-2C-B8
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.lan:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:20a1:3fdf:a73b:7f86(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::20a1:3fdf:a73b:7f86%14(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

** Ping
C:\Users\Raabish>ping 192.168.1.254

Pinging 192.168.1.254 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.254:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 7ms, Average = 2ms

**Ping google.com
C:\Users\Raabish>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [74.125.77.104] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.77.104: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=55
Reply from 74.125.77.104: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=55
Reply from 74.125.77.104: bytes=32 time=77ms TTL=55
Reply from 74.125.77.104: bytes=32 time=72ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 74.125.77.104:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 70ms, Maximum = 77ms, Average = 72ms

** Ping 209.183.226.152
C:\Users\Raabish>Ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=188ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=191ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=182ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=185ms TTL=48

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 182ms, Maximum = 191ms, Average = 186ms


----------



## raabish (Feb 13, 2011)

all that info was taken when my connection was stable. Also i tried uploading xirrus img like 10 times but it just loads for a while and says connection lost to server and it is impossible. Let me know what you are interested in there.

My singnal is 70-80dBm. I even did the test there if net was ok all results were normal, if net was unstable the test didnt even load. the graph looks kinda stable and there are no huge spikes when im loosing connection. Windows shows i have internet access all the time and connection to router is also always good.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

so its going to be quite difficult to diagnose - do you have another PC at all to see if its PC specific or common to all PCs conected - that would be a good 1st step 

whats the make and model of the router - do you have a seperate modem if so make and model of modem 
can you connect directly to the modem and see if the issue continues 

If just the one PC with a modem/router combination 
can you connect the PC to the router with a cable and see if it still has an issue 
Then try safemode with networking 
connect the pc to the router with a cable and as the PC starts keep tapping F8 a menu will appear - choose - *safemode with networking * see if that has an issue


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> Also i tried uploading xirrus img like 10 times but it just loads for a while and says connection lost to server and it is impossible. Let me know what you are interested in there.


 the strength of the signal and the other signals strength and the channels in use 
we are looking at channels 1 , 6 and 11 - they do not overlap and so are the most common used channels 

so you want to be on 1 or 6 or 11 where no other signal is on that channel - or is very low strength -


----------



## raabish (Feb 13, 2011)

I do not have another pc to test. If i connect directly via cable or go close to the router this problem does *not* occur. Now it would be logic that this is caused by low wifi strength, but most of the time net works fine, only sometimes it starts this unstable lagg issue, where downloading speed seems to be like 0.01 mb/s for like 5 seconds and then go back to 5 mb/s for 60 and then back to nothing and over and over again for like a few hours and then its stable four a day.

My router is Speedtouch722B46, there is no modem. The strength of the signal is 70-80 always yellow - this stays the same even if i have no downloading speed whatsoever. The channel is 6. At most 4 users are connected to the router - a laptop+laptop+laptop+TV. This problem occours even if TV box nor any other laptop is connected to the router.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> If i connect directly via cable or go close to the router this problem does not occur. Now it would be logic that this is caused by low wifi strength,


 or interference from other devices like microwave, cordless phones, other wireless signals 

so what else is on the xirrus and strength and channels


----------



## raabish (Feb 13, 2011)

k i managed to attach xirrus jpg finnally..


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

that looks ok interference wise - although the signal is weak , have you tried seeing if changing the position slightly helps at all, sometimes a few feet can make a difference

You could try changing the wireless router to use channel 11 - see if that makes any difference


----------



## raabish (Feb 13, 2011)

Sadly i am unable to configure my router and moving around doesnt seem to have much effect because i am on the 2nd floor and the router is on the 1st floor and i am positioned right above the router.

Also i do not know why but it seems to help if i go downstairs near the router and then back upstaris - then the connection usually stays stable for a longer period of time.

Also if i run speedtest.net my ping and upload speed is always the same - 34ms and 0.8 mb/s - but downloading speed always varies a lot.


----------



## raabish (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow I moved my laptop around the whole 2nd floor and i found a *hotspot* where my singnal is 55 and my speed is 10 mb/s - constantly! Just a flat green wave in speedtest.net, befopre it was extremely spiky every time!
And the spot is only 2 meters away from my current spot!

So the problem is defenately about Wifi signal strength. The spot where it was always excellent was near the TV upsrairs and near all the wireing and subwoofer. However i would really like to stay where i am located because i would have to move around all the furniture in the room and it would look ridiculus if i did. So now i need to know how to get more signal here! Huge thanks to you, Etaf for helping me figure out what was causing this!! ray:
Now i need to make the signal stronger in this spot. Any suggestions?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Here's a Wi-Fi adapter with high gain antenna:
Amazon.com: GSKY High Power 1000mW 27dBm 802.11b/g USB Wireless WiFi LAN Adapter With High Gain 7dBi Panel Antenna: Electronics


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> And the spot is only 2 meters away from my current spot!


can you do that with the router downstairs -you mayfind if you can change its position by 2M or less you may get the hotspot where you want it


----------



## raabish (Feb 13, 2011)

I cannot move the router downstairs because it is in a fixed position. I looked around downstairs and its probably the walls that are preventing the signal to reach freely to this position. The spot 2M away is where the room with the router in it is. Is there perhaps another simple way i could maybe reflect or point the signal to my desired spot?
I have read that ppl have been able to reflect their signal with some homemade folium antenna thingy. Do you think this might actually help?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

you could try - with some kitchen foil, or you will be needing something like suggested by 2xg

this is from quite an old post now

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Extending Range adapters

* Extending Range adapters *

from Johnwill Post
One adapter that I've had good luck with is a Rosewill RNX-G1 USB 
Wireless Adapter. It's feature is that is has a removable antenna and will accommodate replacement antennas. Paired with this Hawking [HAI7SIP] Hi-Gain 7dBi Omni-Directional Antenna, it'll give you significantly more range than the internal wireless adapter. You can also use directional antennas for even more range like this Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna. That's the one I use with this adapter, it really reaches out. 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## raabish (Feb 13, 2011)

I will be able to test if i get this issue with other laptops aswell tonight! But could you tell me what should be the usual xirrus signal strenth if i am about 5 meters away from the router in an open space - i am getting 60-70. But if i go 10 cm from the router i get like 20-30. 

Also i was wondering if you could suggest me a good free antivirus and a registry fix program and also perhaps a malware removal tool. I only have Avira atm, but it never shows anything. Would like to be on the safe side just in case.

Anyway ill test the signal and speed with a different laptop later on and post the results back here.

And thanks for the very active help so far!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

I would look at the virus forum here for advice from the experts on virus programs etc -
I would have malwarebytes and superantispyware on my machines ready to run, and run regularly.
Quite a few free antivirus programs - MSE, Avast, Avira, AVG etc 

I would not touch a registry program - again read through the forums, to see just how many issues they actually cause rather than fix

-60 to -70dBm - 5 meters away from the router in open space - is very poor for a signal - so either the router is faulty - if all signals are like that on all PCs - or the laptop is faulty 

try a powercycle 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 30 seconds.
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device ) and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## raabish (Feb 13, 2011)

I managed to test xirrus on another laptop. While i had -72dBm the other laptop had -62 dBm. The other laptop is an older one. What should i do now? Both these reading were taken 5 meters from the router.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> While i had -72dBm the other laptop had -62 dBm. The other laptop is an older one. What should i do now? Both these reading were taken 5 meters from the router.


Thats not very good , if only a few meters "in clear air" away from the router 

I get -61dBm from my neighbours router , which is about 25m away and needs to go through various walls 

I think the router is probably faulty - you could try resetting back to factory condition , make sure you make a note of all the settings in the router - you will need your username and password if adsl via telephone - 

also try changing to a different wireless channel - you are on 6 - try channel 11 - that may make a difference 

How old is the router?


----------



## raabish (Feb 13, 2011)

I ran a xirrus test with my computer at my friend's house and then also ran ran a xirrus test on my friend's laptop - On a very much older and slower pc. He was getting green signal mostly, like 60-68 dBm and i was getting 75-85dBm! How can this be possible?
Can i somehow test my network adapter just in case or what?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> like 60-68 dBm and i was getting 75-85dBm! How can this be possible?


 you may have a slightly faulty adapter or poor aerial - which is usually around the screen on a laptop


----------



## raabish (Feb 13, 2011)

Are there any tools to diagnost my network adapter to see if it is faulty or maybe a tool to run a scan on antenna recieving strength and short tearm info loss?

Another thing - i used the usb internet mobile adapter and internet was working 100%! I think this rules out all the other devices in my computer. Only the network related hardwave could be faulty. Even if this really is a software/hardware related problem.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> Another thing - i used the usb internet mobile adapter and internet was working 100%! I think this rules out all the other devices in my computer. Only the network related hardwave could be faulty. Even if this really is a software/hardware related problem.


 Looks like a problem with the internal wireless adapter - is this a PC or a Laptop - whats the make and model ?

if a laptop , sometimes theres a panel on the bottom you can access the wireless adapter and check the aerial leads are connected


----------



## raabish (Feb 13, 2011)

MSI laptop g623 - is there another way without opening the panels - maybe a program/tool for diagnostics?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

xirrus is a tool to report signal strength etc - and thats already being used 

you could try netstumbler stumbler dot net see download on righthand side - BUT , not sure which windows version you have - so may not be suitable

however, have a read here on how to work on compatibility mode
NetStumbler for Windows 7 at WLAN Book.com

alternatives NetStumbler Alternatives at WLAN Book.com

However, nothing will tell you if the aerial connection is actually loose, you can only check that by looking


----------



## raabish (Feb 13, 2011)

netstumbler could not find my network adapter so i ran vistastumbler. Should be pretty much the same thing. I ran the scans in it and it shows that my router signal is 40-45%. I have no idea what that means, but i think it could be a lot better. Actual loop time was 1010ish. What does this info give me? I am planning on testing this program on my friends laptop aswell this weekend. Any other ideas what i should try?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

does xirrus run - and can we see a screen shot


----------



## raabish (Feb 13, 2011)

i already have a xirrus screenshot, its still the same. Its on page one.


----------



## sumanciscosyste (Apr 28, 2011)

Dear friend,
I think its a link problem, Or it occurs from virus.If you have permission to format your pc, Try it at first.Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

my comments re xirrus remain the same - the signal is weak and advice the same


----------

